# Xorg freezes every second startup



## x-com (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm a little confused. Last weekend I installed FreeBSD 8.2 AMD64 from scratch and built xorg from ports, as I have done a few weeks before on the same machine. After testing the configuration file created using
`# Xorg -configure`
I altered the new xorg.conf.new by modifying the values of the monintor section, as I had done before. On the second testdrive with that config file, the system was frozen. After pressing the power button an starting new, Xorg started. I shut down x for some reason I don't remember and when I started it again, the system froze again. I blamed myself, restartet the pc by powerbutton and had a look on the logfiles. I found nothing. That puzzled me, so today I reinstalled the whole system, built xorg, and altered xorg.conf.new again (file is atached). The first startup was normal, the second startup froze the system. Really odd: The xorg logfile wasn't touched in second startup, so I attached the initial logfile, when everything worked fine. 
I've even tried the "AutoAddDevices" option. hal and dbus are working and started in /etc/rc.conf.
Has someone some hint for me? And why was it working a few weeks ago? The machine works fine with Debian and Windows 7.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2011)

xorg.conf is usually small enough to post.  Please use pastebin.com for the other files.  Downloading, unpacking, reading, and then cleaning up afterwards is enough work that some people will just skip it.


----------



## x-com (Oct 28, 2011)

Here you go
Xorg.0.log
http://pastebin.com/bpVndQph


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2011)

Use  tags for the link, and post [file]...est driver through ports might be worthwhile.


----------



## x-com (Oct 28, 2011)

That was too obvious x(
Normally I configure X and then download the original driver from nvidia.com, because the nv driver worked so far. But your advice solved the issue.


----------

